# 2013 GLI DSG spark plug



## Jeffcleary (Feb 10, 2020)

Hello everyone , just wanted to know at what KM should i change the spark plug and which model should i use ? Im at 103 000km right now and i dont think they have been changed so far . Thank you 🙂


----------

